# Keeping pet pigeons from getting bored



## Margsy Moo (Apr 18, 2021)

So I got a pet pigeons about 7 months ago. She's became quite tame and trusting, she'll come to me a few times a day and demand snacks, conversation and head scritches, but other than that, she spends a lot of time just sitting up on my wardrobe or on the curtain pole napping. I'm worried she's not getting enough mental stimulation. I've tried giving her different toys, but only foraging toys with seeds seem to appeal to her, and I don't want to risk over feeding her by constantly giving her them. 

Does anyone know of any good ways to make her more active? Or ways of adapting the room to be more interesting for a pigeon to explore, rather than just sticking to the high spots in the house? Also, how many hours of sleep does a pigeon normally need?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We had a lone pigeon, Phoebe, who had injuries that made it impossible to house with other birds. We would sing to her, and let her watch tv with us (she loved Mickey Mouse Club, John Philip Sousa marches, and Spongebob cartoons). She loved to sit on our shoulders for hours and would nibble our hair. We gave her enrichment toys (she loved one that she had to slide open a little door to get her food or move beads aside to gether food). Her cage was next to a huge window and she spent hours watching outside. We would cover her at night, and she would sleep probably eight hours. We really miss her. If you have just one pigeon, you have to be their “flock.” Normally, pigeons get most of their entertainment from their mate.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Add a mirror to the room. They love their own reflection. She will probably spend hours in front of the mirror watching herself.


----------



## FeatheredBeauties85 (Aug 25, 2021)

Margsy Moo said:


> So I got a pet pigeons about 7 months ago. She's became quite tame and trusting, she'll come to me a few times a day and demand snacks, conversation and head scritches, but other than that, she spends a lot of time just sitting up on my wardrobe or on the curtain pole napping. I'm worried she's not getting enough mental stimulation. I've tried giving her different toys, but only foraging toys with seeds seem to appeal to her, and I don't want to risk over feeding her by constantly giving her them.
> 
> Does anyone know of any good ways to make her more active? Or ways of adapting the room to be more interesting for a pigeon to explore, rather than just sticking to the high spots in the house? Also, how many hours of sleep does a pigeon normally need?


my pigeoony was sleeping, sad and stopped hooting me good night even. So give him peas and he didn’t come scratching. Yes they were aldi peas, but something just simply wasn’t right..

I found it be lack of colour and fun making my poor pigeoony hang his beak.

try some spinning wind chimes, mirrors, maybe even disco lamps or even treats..feed yourpigeoony pet your pigeoony and give your dear dear pigeoony a good life and they will be your daily inspiration

Spread your wings
-FB85


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

My boy Peanut really loves those dog 'snuffle mats' and small dog/cat treat balls (with a small enough adjustable hole for seeds). 
My boy comes running whenever he sees me place his treat ball on the floor, or if I rustle his mat


----------

